# XAMPP Problem



## HeinerPyt (16. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

ich habe mir den XAMPP unter Windows XP installiert. Wen nich im Controlcenter den Apache und mySQL starte  alles. Also Anzeige bei beiden running. Gebe ich dan im explorer "localhost" ein erscheint der IIS und nix Apache. Will eine locale Installation von osCommerce machen 

wer kann helfen?


mfg
Heiner


----------



## Dr Dau (17. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

Ich würde jetzt sagen dass sowohl der IIS als auch der Apache auf Port 80 laufen.
Entweder deaktivierst Du einen von beiden bzw. schmeisst einen runter, oder Du lässt sie auf verschiedenen Ports laufen.
Wie Du den Port beim IIS änderst, kann ich dir nicht sagen..... im Apache änderst Du ihn in der httpd.conf (Neustart nicht vergessen).
Dann musst Du den alternativen Port aber auch in der URL angeben..... also z.b. http://localhost:8080.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## HeinerPyt (17. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

was meinst du mit Neustart? Rechner oder XAMPP. Wenn ich localhost:8080 eingebe, nachdem in der Config beo listen 8080 eingegeben habe, heißt es Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden. Das muß doch zum Laufen zu bekommen sein.

mfg
Heiner


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. Oktober 2005)

Wenn Du in der Config was aenderst muss der Apache neu gestartet werden.


----------

